# The first steps back into the shop



## Blogwitch (Aug 10, 2010)

It doesn't seem like much, but this little item, a set of mounting rails for a tiny commercial engine, is the first real item I have managed to make in many many months. The engine fits where the crappy plate and screws are.







It has been a long uphill battle, but I managed to get nearly a full day in the shop, all band saw and mill work.

I won't know again until tomorrow if there are any residual problems like the last time I tried, but if not, I will be in there again tomorrow.

You honestly can't realise what I feel like, it is as though I can breathe and be alive again, rather than just being stuck in a chair watching my monitor.

Bogs


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm really glad to hear this news, John. Glad, and happy!
It truly makes a difference to a fellows head when he can get his body to do something productive.
A BIG difference.

Thanks for sharing your good news!
I'm smiling, really.

Dean


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 10, 2010)

John, glad to hear of your accomplishment. Do not overdue things at first though. You need to ramp up to the full blown, all day shop adventures in increments. Like you said, it has been a long time coming and we all would hate to see you knocked out of the box before you ever get started again. You are so right about feeling like a whole person again, there are just a few things in life that gives one that feeling of belonging and I for one can appreciate that. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Captain Jerry (Aug 10, 2010)

Great. Good to see you back at it. Don't go at it too hard though, until you find your limits. A setback can be really crappy. Not bad production for a day's work. I can spend all day with less than that to show for it and all of the following day cleaning up.

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi John,

I am really glad to hear of your progress.....go for it!

Dave


----------



## mklotz (Aug 10, 2010)

I got less than that done today. Of course, I'm not electrically motivated.  

Good onya, John. I'm really happy to hear that you're back at it. We're all looking forward to your next fantastic creation.


----------



## tel (Aug 10, 2010)

*ONYA* John, I'm sure you will be back up to speed in no time! Good to hear.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 10, 2010)

John, glad to hear your back up and about...


----------



## ksouers (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to see you back in the shop, John.

Like BC said, don't over do it. Take plenty of breaks. Savor and enjoy the moment, don't rush into it all at once.

Congratulations!


----------



## Cedge (Aug 10, 2010)

Attaboy John... just use common sense and don't get carried away too quickly.

Steve


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 10, 2010)

HOOORRRAAAYYYY JOHN, but easy does it for a little bit ok?

  Don't want to be laid up for a week after only 1 day.

  Ron


----------



## 4156df (Aug 10, 2010)

John,
Great news that you're back in the shop!
Dennis


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 10, 2010)

John: good news and good luck
Tin


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 10, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I got less than that done today. Of course, I'm not electrically motivated.
> 
> Good onya, John. I'm really happy to hear that you're back at it. We're all looking forward to your next fantastic creation.



My wife has threatened me with a cattle prod. Now thats electrical motivation.

SAM


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Many thanks indeed gents.

As you can see, I am into my early morning surfing routine (about 3-30 am) and I have no side effects at all of yesterday's long session, so it looks like I have got the system cracked. I did the same almost two weeks ago, and it laid me on my back for a few days.

You won't be seeing much from me for a short while, as I have some private stuff to finish off, but after that, I have enough planned to keep me going for a couple of years.

But Bandit has now deserted me, he is still hanging around with the boss. But I have his basket tucked away in the shop, just in case he changes his mind. Vinnie the Mog has taken up almost permanent residence in the covered way, he can keep an eye on the garden now, and not get wet.

So things are almost back to normal.


John


----------



## dsquire (Aug 11, 2010)

John

Glad to see that your back in the shop. Easy does it and remember everything waited for you so if necessary it will wait another day or so. All the best John. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## doubletop (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done John. Good to see you back where you belong ;D

Pete


----------



## T70MkIII (Aug 11, 2010)

Great news, John - glad yesterday didn't ruin you for today! All the best, and we're looking forward to seeing what you cook up now that you're back in the workshop.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 11, 2010)

John, that's very good news indeed - both getting into the shop, and no side affects!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Aug 11, 2010)

Good one Bogs,

Now that you've made them................take it slowly and stay on the rails. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Lakc (Aug 11, 2010)

Good job, wish you many more happy hours in your shop.


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 11, 2010)

Well Bogs - It looks like you're getting healthy enough to compain about things again. That's always a good sign. Be careful. We have missed you.


----------



## JohnS (Aug 11, 2010)

Brilliant news John - it sure has been a long long haul but please don't go and mess up by trying to do too much !

John-Som


----------



## Royal Viking (Aug 13, 2010)

It's good to hear that you are getting back to it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 13, 2010)

This is great to hear John...first steps are still steps...just take it slow. Welcome back

Bill


----------



## HS93 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bogs just noticed they have built this down the road from you any significance with it being built and you going back in the shop ? :big:

Peter ;D


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 14, 2010)

Peter,

Straw is not really my choice of material, but as it is only a couple of miles away, I will have to make the effort to go and admire it.

Just to give people a little background info, around the straw baling season, a new design of structure appears each year on the horizon. After many years, it has become a bit of a tourist attraction. It is part of the famous Snugbury's ice cream farm, where they grow many new flavours each year, and on those nice summer evenings, queues form down the road, waiting to sample the freshly picked cones.

http://www.snugburys.co.uk/sculpture.htm

BTW Meerkat fever is rampant in the UK at this time, and we have about a dozen breeding in amongst the flower pots in our tiny garden.


John


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 14, 2010)

It's great to hear you're back Bogs. Just getting back to doing something a person enjoys helps change their outlook on everything. The mental part is as much as the physical at times.
George


----------

